# Floyd, GA: "Mini-Golden" Mom & Pups



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bumping up... sure hope someone can save this mom and pups. The thought of them all being put down is nauseating.


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Wish they were at a shelter like mine; it has a no kill policy. All shelters should be like that. If there wasn't such a quick deadline to adopt them, more people would be able to help. Doesn't sound like they have really been there for long.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

That is ridiculous that they would put a mum and all her pups down so quickly, she is beautiful..wouldn't be in a rescue 2 seconds over here! Wish I could help!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I sent this to the woman my son rescued his pup from. She's in Arkansas but has placed pups up and down the East Coast. I'll post it on my FB page too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are near atlanta - 150ish miles from me. I'll pull them if anyone can foster or finds a rescue.

mama is soooooo cute and the pups are too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Bumping up... sure hope someone can save this mom and pups. The thought of them all being put down is nauseating.


My thoughts exactly. Keeping fingers crossed that they get rescued/adoped out of there soon.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Based on a post on SGD forums, I *think* this little family will be safe - no confirmation, though.

The person who posts for Floyd posted a plea this morning for a Mountain Cur mom and pups, saying that there were two moms with pups at Floyd, and Mountain Cur had no offers while the other one had several. I thinking "the other one" must be the "mini-golden".

So - looks like good news - I'll update if I find out anything more.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I checked Petfinder and they are still posted on there.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Spartan Mom - Did you get any updates?


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I just seen this now....it makes me sick just thinking about this. Poor mom and pups. Any word on if they are okay?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so praying this "adorable' family will be adopted and saved by a loving family! Please keep us updated....if anyone hears anything. There must be some other no kill shelter near by, that would be willing to take them in. It makes me just SICK, the thought of them being put to sleep.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

They are not in the current "urgent" post for Floyd, so I'm still thinking that they are safe. I will ask my contact in GA tomorrow - she's the one who asked me to post them.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Just saw this on the Lab Board - posted by my contact in GA:

golden x mom and her pups have rescue, & will be pulled tomorrow all together


----------

